# Numbness in Hands and fingers after practicing with staff



## Peapod311 (Jun 11, 2015)

our neighbor has a dog that is not violent, but aggressively playful with the kids here, so i decided to teach my three year old to safely use a toddler sized Rokushaku  Bo. admittedly i'm a little rusty, i haven't used my staff extensively since she was born. i did alright though, no injuries or smacking myself on the back of the head with my own staff. 

unfortunately, after about 20-30 minutes of staff use, my hands and mainly fingers started to feel numb and slightly tingly.  i'm wondering if this is simply because i'm out of practice and my hand muscles just need to readjust, or if maybe i have a carpal tunnel thing going on, because i had problems with that as a kid, but it was supposedly fixed. does anyone have any ideas or has experienced this themselves? it's been about half an hour since we stopped practicing and they are still numb, and i don't ever recall this happening before.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 11, 2015)

Impossible to tell. You'll need to see your Dr.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree it could be anything from you holding the staff to strongly to a nerve problem that has not been diagnosed before. See a DR.


----------



## Peapod311 (Jun 11, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> I agree it could be anything from you holding the staff to strongly to a nerve problem that has not been diagnosed before. See a DR.


i'm actually kind of concerned it may be a pinched nerve or something similar, i've been having more and more problems with my hands and numbness. i was definitely not gripping the staff too tightly, if anything my grip was too loose, which caused me to drop it more often than usual. Also, my fingers are still numb from earlier. i'll probably have to set something up to get it checked out, fantastic.


----------



## Gnarlie (Jun 12, 2015)

Where on your hands the numbness is can indicate different things. Sounds like it could be a cervical disc herniation, numb hands is a common symptom, along with tingling. Go to a doctor, perhaps get referred to a neurologist / for an MRI scan.


----------



## Peapod311 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Where on your hands the numbness is can indicate different things. Sounds like it could be a cervical disc herniation, numb hands is a common symptom, along with tingling. Go to a doctor, perhaps get referred to a neurologist / for an MRI scan.


mostly it's in my fingers, numbness and tingling is stronger at the tips, but it radiates into my whole hand when it happens


----------



## Oldbear343 (Jun 30, 2015)

I get similar things while driving.  I am carrying several longterm injuries in both hands, so it could be the onset of arthritis.  However, my partner has Thoracic Outlet Syndrome, where the thoracic nerve is pinched,  and her symptoms are similar.  The outcome can be bad in extremis, so again, see a doctor!


----------

